# VEP7 perfect for Omnisphere



## cmillar (Jun 25, 2020)

Public Service Announcement:

I just bought VEP7, and I can now load some CPU intensive Omnisphere patches or Multi's into it and my computer barely takes a hit. (VEP is installed on the same, host computer as my DAW)

Whereas before, if I used Omnisphere instances in my DAW I'd have to render it pretty quickly in order to keep on working with the rest of my project in order to defeat audio crackling or high CPU hits.

I'm using an older MacPro (2009 Dual 4 core) and Cubase 10.0.6.

Everything ran great before, but I alway had to be careful with some Omnishpere useage.

But now, all's good thanks to VEP7.

End of announcement.


----------



## Selfinflicted (Jun 25, 2020)

VEP is fantastic software that does a lot of great stuff. Just be aware that VEP defaults to increasing your buffer setting - read about buffer multiplier in the server plugin.

If you run at 256 buffer in your DAW and leave the buffer multiplier at default (2) your Omnisphere instance will actually be running at a buffer of 768 (it is DAW buffer + (buffer multiplier x buffer setting)).

VEP makes good use of multiple cores and larger memory footprint. It's great for running large templates, etc but do a little research on how it works.


----------



## Symfoniq (Jun 25, 2020)

Selfinflicted said:


> VEP is fantastic software that does a lot of great stuff. Just be aware that VEP defaults to increasing your buffer setting - read about buffer multiplier in the server plugin.
> 
> If you run at 256 buffer in your DAW and leave the buffer multiplier at default (2) your Omnisphere instance will actually be running at a buffer of 768 (it is DAW buffer + (buffer multiplier x buffer setting)).
> 
> VEP makes good user of multiple cores and larger memory footprint. It's great for running large templates, etc but do a little research on how it works.



This is a good point, and while I do agree with the OP that VE Pro is more efficient than Cubase (particularly on macOS), the only way to do an apples-to-apples comparison is to increase Cubase's buffer to the VE Pro equivalent, and _then_ test the performance. Cubase should be able to handle more Omnisphere instances at 768 buffer size than 256.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 25, 2020)

cmillar said:


> Public Service Announcement:
> 
> I just bought VEP7, and I can now load some CPU intensive Omnisphere patches or Multi's into it and my computer barely takes a hit. (VEP is installed on the same, host computer as my DAW)
> 
> ...



How is the latency when using Omnisphere in VEP7 ? i.e. playing a bass line against a rhythm track, or ...similar scenarios where realtime performance and timing is important, have you noticed if latency is an issue ?


----------



## cmillar (Jun 25, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> How is the latency when using Omnisphere in VEP7 ? i.e. playing a bass line against a rhythm track, or ...similar scenarios where realtime performance and timing is important, have you noticed if latency is an issue ?



Will check that....my initial tests were using big CPU-consuming "droney" sounds....so, that was hard to check out as latency wasn't that important.

But, will investigate thanks!


----------



## Selfinflicted (Jun 25, 2020)

For sure you'll notice more with patches that have a sharp attack. One nice thing about VEP is that you can have a different buffer setting for different connections, so you could put things with a slower attack in one mframe and things that need to be more precise in another with a lower buffer setting (lower buffer multiplier).


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 25, 2020)

cmillar said:


> I'm using an older MacPro (2009 Dual 4 core) and Cubase 10.0.6.



I don't know about Cubase's performance, but I can tell you that a 12-core 3.46 2009 Mac Pro can run layered Omnisphere multis at a 64-sample buffer 'til the cows come home inside Logic or VE Pro.

Hopefully this story is not an indictment of Cubase's efficiency on macOS.


----------



## shawnsingh (Jun 27, 2020)

In my workflow is a big hassle to switch from DAW to VEP every time I'd want to tweak some settings, midi learn something, etc. So I've resorted to only putting instruments that I'll rarely change into VEP and having song-specific things and most mix settings in the DAW. Not too mention that it requires to save the VEP project more often, which may be slow for a large template and also makes me feel uncomfortable if I accidentally changed something in another instrument that I did not mean to change...

Don't you feel it's a hassle, too? If not, then I'm very interested to hear your workflow to see if I can try it too!


----------



## Selfinflicted (Jun 27, 2020)

Yes - you have to work it into your workflow, for sure. But I've gotten used to something that works fairly well for me. I run a really big template across my main computer plus two slaves. That way everything is just sort of waiting and ready for me. I hate hunting around for sounds when I'm writing, so I dedicate specific time to that and sound palette decisions. I decouple and keep the same VEP project per computer for a whole project or episode if it is tv. I just 'save as' if I make any changes. Being able to de-activate instances of things enables me to have 'versions' of VIs etc if something is specific for one cue. So, I'm able to just load up the latest version of each template and it will work for everything I've done in the project.

I'm waiting for the day that VEP is able to assign audio outputs via midi cc. That would be huge for me. I love that the U-he synths accept program changes easily. I have yet to get Omnisphere to function in a similar fashion, so I end up with 10 instances of Omnisphere in my template - not active at the same time, but still.... it could be more efficient.

There are some things in Kontakt that would be great to be able to re-route in VEP via cc as well, especially percussion. But, generally VEP works pretty well for me.


----------



## cmillar (Jun 28, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> How is the latency when using Omnisphere in VEP7 ? i.e. playing a bass line against a rhythm track, or ...similar scenarios where realtime performance and timing is important, have you noticed if latency is an issue ?



I'm not finding any problems at all so far. Better than ever....because I'm not having to temporarily render or shut down any other instruments, so I can play in my lines just one after another.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 28, 2020)

cmillar said:


> I'm not finding any problems at all so far. Better than ever....because I'm not having to temporarily render or shut down any other instruments, so I can play in my lines just one after another.



That's great. 

Thanks for the feedback. I will surely be installing VEP7 and giving it a try, I think it will benefit me a lot, especially with having a custom Template ready at all times, even when switching projects in my DAW (Studio One Pro 4).


----------

